# Went Full Frame Finally!



## MohaimenK (Sep 16, 2010)

Well after having days of convo w/ my buddy Schwettylns for days about it and seems like we're both heading toward the same direction (weddings) that a 5D MK II was the way to go. So pulled the trigger today as I have 4 weddings lined up ahead of me in the next 2 months  

I think it was a good investment to build my wedding portfolio and hope to make that money back next year 

Also went ahead and purchased the Canon 16-35 2.8L with it. Hope to show you guys some serious landscape photography as well since fall is coming.


----------



## bigboi3 (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn...  LOL..  I'll be where you are in maybe a year.  I am still eating my ramen noodle everyday to save money.  Hopefully I am still alive in 1 year from eating too much sodium.


----------



## Infidel (Sep 16, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Damn...  LOL..  I'll be where you are in maybe a year.  I am still eating my ramen noodle everyday to save money.  Hopefully I am still alive in 1 year from eating too much sodium.



Little trick I learned in grad school: just use half of the seasoning packet.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 16, 2010)

They have low sodium ramen now!  

haha

So jealous of your upgrade.
I guess I should get a real job so I can spend more money on my hobby job?  hehe

Good luck and I know you will do great! 
Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## cletusjermal (Sep 16, 2010)

Good choice. I love mine so far. I dont think i could of picked a better camera.


----------



## SageMark (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats. I am leaving Nikon heading that same exact way.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL Schwetylens, youll be fine w/ ur floating meditation. Crystal, no hobby, but a new career!  I hope! 

Cletusjermal, yeah they're great from what I've heard/read/seen. I can't wait to take some serious wedding shots w/ it. Hey you and I also have the 24-105 4L IS


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 16, 2010)

SageMark said:


> Congrats. I am leaving Nikon heading that same exact way.


 
Welcome to the dark side! Good choice leaving nikons :lmao:


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 16, 2010)

I picked up my 5DMii last Saturday. I shot the 24-70 with it on Sunday.
There are some differences from the 7D, but I have time to learn. I am excited to take landscape/cityscape photos this fall.

I also have 2 new lenses coming this weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 16, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I picked up my 5DMii last Saturday. I shot the 24-70 with it on Sunday.
> There are some differences from the 7D, but I have time to learn. I am excited to take landscape/cityscape photos this fall.
> 
> I also have 2 new lenses coming this weekend. :mrgreen:


 
Nice :thumbup:
Which lens are you getting?? I got the 16-35 2.8L for that wide angle shots. Comes real handy weddings and landscape. 

BTW, man I just realized those damn 16gb CF cards are expensive as hell! :er:

Any suggessions for what you guys are using??


----------



## kundalini (Sep 16, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> BTW, man I just realized those damn 16gb CF cards are expensive as hell! :er:
> 
> Any suggessions for what you guys are using??


I take it you'll be doing weddings. I don't, so I can't anticipate your needs. But I can say that I get 200 RAW shots on a 4GB card. Figuring 4x that for a 16GB card, that ~800 shots. That's a lot of images to lose in one fail swoop. It only takes a minute to swap out cards.

I use SanDisk Extreme IV 4GB cards for my D300 & D700. If you keep your eyes open, they often run rebate offers.


EDIT:
Forgot to say Gratz on the new gear.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks! I've been using this brand and have had good luck w/ it. I was thinking of this one [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Transcend-Compact-Flash-Card-400X/dp/B002WE4H8I/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1284691979&sr=1-2]Amazon.com: Transcend 32 GB Compact Flash Card 400X (Blue): Electronics[/ame]

As per Canon's website UDMA is a suggession they had listed.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 16, 2010)

I wouldt put 32 gb on one card.  I would go with 8gb or 4gb.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont' know, w/ my T1i its like a little more than 300 on 8gb, well u know that. and I always shoot RAW, i'm trying to figure out how large the files will be on this new camera. I might go with 2 16gb


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 16, 2010)

Whats so bad about using a single big card?  I shoot with 16 gig card on my 500D and I don't get all those "pros" with 5dmk2's that use 2gig cards and have to carry them like ammunition.


----------



## JasonLambert (Sep 16, 2010)

<==== JEALOUS!

VVV SEE WHY VVV


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

sovietdoc said:


> Whats so bad about using a single big card? I shoot with 16 gig card on my 500D and I don't get all those "pros" with 5dmk2's that use 2gig cards and have to carry them like ammunition.


 
I think it's mostly for being safe. Like incase your card goes bad then you don't lose everything but portions of the whole shoot. You know? So I guess going 2 x 8gb is safer? Although they're too pricey to go that route. I don't know what I'm going to do in the end.....I really want to pull the trigger on this 32gb UDMA 400X for $96!


----------



## mrmacedonian (Sep 17, 2010)

It's not a good idea to put all your photos in one basket. Taking 8 - 2gig cards makes a lot more sense. If you were to put say 1000 pictures on one card and it becomes corrupted, there go 1000 pictures. if you're doing a wedding and you take 100 shots per card and one fails, well you've lost 100 pictures. sure it sucks, but compared to all 1000?

CF cards aren't infallible, so its best to not tempt statistics and spread out your data.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 17, 2010)

I use 8g cards, because those are the size I purchased with the 7D. I may purchase 1-16g for the 5D.

I love the 10-22 on my 7D. I have the 16-35L, which I will shoot this weekend to see how it compares to the 10-22/7D. It will take a beautiful photo to really surpase the way I like the 10-22/7D combo. I shot the 5D with my 24-70 last week and was very happy with those results.

I have the 85 f1.8 and the 135L coming this weekend. I really have started being comfortable with the primes, learning to shoot with my 50 f1.4. 
Between the 5Dmii, and the two new lenses, I saved almost $700 buying used. Neither of the two lenses is older than 6 months-purchased used. The 5D is 1 month old with 1150 actuations. All of the purchases came with manufacturer warranties. :mrgreen:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 17, 2010)

You know Mo.. I dont like your title.  "Went Full Frame *Finally*".  WTF?  It was only a few months?


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't have much to say outside of the Ramen Noodle eater comment, I am one of those too...I believe Ramen is Mandarin for crap


----------



## Kofman13 (Sep 17, 2010)

why leave nikon?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the club!  
Just an FYI, I use Sandisk Extreme IIIs 8gb cards and get about 180 to just under 300 raw shots on a card. (depends on the scene, ISO etc) I wouldn't go any larger because it becomes cumbersome to parse through say 600 photos at once. Also you may want to segregate your cards to correspond with different parts of the day. One card for getting ready, one or two for the service, one for reception and one for the aftershoot.  This will make parsing and processing easier while ensuring that you lose less if something does happen to the card.  5D2 files are large and having a faster writing card makes a lot of sense if you're in a situation where you'll be shooting in burst mode. Once the buffer fills your ability to keep shooting depends on how fast it clears, which will be a product of how fast the card writes. Not something I expect you to encounter at a wedding too often but I'm sure you'll want to do some other kinds of shooting still.


----------



## edouble (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats on the full frame purchase. I was just looking at a D700 with three lenses for $7000.....someday.


I fit 380 raw images on a 4gb card in my D5000. I guess the higher resolution of some full frame cameras are a large file size.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> why leave nikon?


 
Because it sucks?

5D MKII is overrated. Mines broke 4 times already. Sell it and get a T2i.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 17, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Kofman13 said:
> 
> 
> > why leave nikon?
> ...


Dare I ask how you've broken it 4 times?  Maybe try carrying a more discrete camera to the strip club next time.


----------



## Bram (Sep 17, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Kofman13 said:
> ...


 

:FACEPALM:!


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> why leave nikon?


 
I never had a Nikon. Always been a Canon. Check my sig.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Kofman13 said:
> ...


 
The first error 30 occured upon pressing the shutter button. The subsequent 2nd, 3rd, and 4th also occured upon pressing the shutter button. It's been to Canon 3 times. One time it worked normal for about a week before breaking again.


----------



## itf (Sep 17, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...




So you're saying nikon sucks, but your canon broke 4 times already...... Doesnt that mean something?


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

itf said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Scatterbrained said:
> ...


 
Nikon still sucks and I have amazing image quality when my camera works?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2010)

Google search on Canon Error 99 yields 2,430,000 results

Canon Error 99 - Google Search

Now THAT's reliability!!! Only a little shy of 2.5 million refusals to shoot....pretty good!


----------



## usayit (Sep 17, 2010)

Derrel... you should know that failure rate is a percentage of failures against the whole.  Without both a google search like that is meaningless.   

Similarly, a google of ""Err" Nikon" yielded 151+k results is equally as meaningless


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Google search on Canon Error 99 yields 2,430,000 results
> 
> Canon Error 99 - Google Search
> 
> Now THAT's reliability!!! Only a little shy of 2.5 million refusals to shoot....pretty good!



Oh common Darel! U know better than that! Those are so old and thing have gotten better.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Google search on Canon Error 99 yields 2,430,000 results
> 
> Canon Error 99 - Google Search
> 
> Now THAT's reliability!!! Only a little shy of 2.5 million refusals to shoot....pretty good!


 
That's because any idiot knows that Canon's Error 99 is a catch all that could mean anything from, "you dunked you camera in sea water you idiot", to "you have your lens attached backwards".

Now given probably 2,429,999 are websites with FAQs about Error 99 and people getting Error 99 because they put butter on their camera and not their toast means that one of those is actually legitimate. Nikon still sucks.


----------



## usayit (Sep 17, 2010)

If I try hard enough, I'd find some article stating the opposite.


oh and Derrel, that google search post has been posted and posted....  and it is your only contribution to this thread.  Shall I dig up that thread that started with me saying "Get a Life"?  oh and don't start with "I also shoot with a Canon" .. B.S.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2010)

No, Canon bodies quite frequently LOCK UP with a MULTITUDE of eror codes. Why???? Because they depend 100 percent on electronics to actuate the lens diaphragm...and the lens/body interface is an area fraught with problems with bad connection, moisture, finger greases and oils, and flat-out bad connections...both of my main Canons have given me multiple Err99 failures to fire...I've never had a single Nikon body lock up and fail to fire. Not once...

Sorry usayit, but Canon's all-electronic diaphragm actuation has proven to be a very unreliable system in practice. Nice excuse-making, but the facts are what they are. BTW, I own two Canon bodies and eight lenses in EF mount...

Canon has so many error codes for failures to fire that it's not even funny.

Nice graph on the point and shoot cameras!!! I'll be sure to tell NASA they should stop using Nikons aboard the space vehicles, and switch to Toshiba point and shoots!


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> No, Canon bodies quite frequently LOCK UP with a MULTITUDE of eror codes. Why???? Because they depend 100 percent on electronics to actuate the lens diaphragm...and the lens/body interface is an area fraught with problems with bad connection, moisture, finger greases and oils, and flat-out bad connections...both of my main Canons have given me multiple Err99 failures to fire...I've never had a single Nikon body lock up and fail to fire. Not once...
> 
> Sorry usayit, but Canon's all-electronic diaphragm actuation has proven to be a very unreliable system in practice. Nice excuse-making, but the facts are what they are. BTW, I own two Canon bodies and eight lenses in EF mount...
> 
> ...


 
Make sure you tell all the businesses in the world to stop using Canon copiers as well.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2010)

2009:
Antarctica 2009 - What Worked

2007:
Antartica 2007 &ndash; What Worked? What Didn't

Yes, Canon is a photcopier company. They make some nice copiers. Have another beer V-A, or whatever it is that's got your panties so in a bunch today...I'm enjoying watching your nonsensical ranting over in the thread you started this morning, the thread on how the beginner's forum is such a dumping ground for images from non-beginners...  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-gallery/217861-first-photo-evar-c-c.html


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> 2009:
> Antarctica 2009 - What Worked
> 
> 2007:
> ...


 
Just because Nikon held up in colder weather better doesn't mean that the IQ isn't still crap.

My threads rawk and you're just an angry nazi.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...o-gallery/217234-extreme-stringholding-2.html

Calling some one a Jew? How racist of you.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > 2009:
> ...



No, that was not intended as a racist comment...Bitter deliberately mis-spells my name whenever he's trying to be an arse...I thought I'd give him a taste of his own medicine...perhaps you're projecting your own drunken Nazi sentiments onto me??? I think so...have another whatever it is that you're abusing this afternoon..maybe then you'll end up face down and hit the keyboard and write something actually interesting...I did not call him "a Jew"...get it right you newbie cretin.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


 
You did so. Jew hater. My cousins are Jewish. I should alert the Jewish Defence League to your behavior. No telling when your internet ranting will turn into a hate crime.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

OK seriously do I have to ask the MOD to lock this thread??? This is getting retarded people. All I wanted to tell you people was that I got a damn full frame camera. Who gives a **** if it's NIKON CANON SONY or a homemade?? I like Canon and that's what I swear by. If you're a Nikon/Sony/Pentax guy, use what you have. 

This has become another canon vs nikon thread. So please drop the whole thing here and move on forward. 

MOVING FORWARD........


*If you are an owner of a 5D MK2 or an equivilant camera, please share your thoughts on space it takes and replacement batteries used and if I should know any tricks when it comes. Thanks!*


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...



Dude..my WIFE is Jewish....I think you are slightly off-base on this one...


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> OK seriously do I have to ask the MOD to lock this thread??? This is getting retarded people. All I wanted to tell you people was that I got a damn full frame camera. Who gives a **** if it's NIKON CANON SONY or a homemade?? I like Canon and that's what I swear by. If you're a Nikon/Sony/Pentax guy, use what you have.
> 
> This has become another canon vs nikon thread. So please drop the whole thing here and move on forward.
> 
> ...


 
It's mad tight for shooting concerts.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, since you've PM'd me about a zillion times over the past six months, I'd like to congratulate you on getting a full-frame camera. As you know, I'm a huge fan of the 24x36 sensor size for people photography; I think it makes it much easier to use the 35mm style lenses which are the basis for d-slkr photography in the Nikon and Canon system.

Hopefully, your new Canon will not break down four times, like Village Idiot's Canon did...the one thing you'll be happy about is that you can get good subject/background isolation indoors with the FF camera in half-body and full-length people pics, which is much harder to do with an APS-C body. It's much easier to work with the FF body and the 50 and 85mm primes than it is with a 1.6x body, which constntly forces you to back up and away from your subjects when you want to show them as half-body or full-length subjects. Full-length with an 85mm and a 1.6x camera is 34.5 feet; the same framing height can be had from only 20 feet away with a FF body.

Something to keep in mind is that depth of field increased MOST rapidy with increasing distance from the camera...moving the camera from 20 feet back to 34 feet, while using an 85mm lens, makes the background on the APS-C Camera shot look much more in-focus...

Make sure you check into the 5D-II's smaller than full-sized RAW capture option...


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Darrel, I'll play the hell out of it once it arrives next week before the wedding on Oct 2nd


----------



## usayit (Sep 17, 2010)

Its getting damn near impossible for a Canon thread to exist without Derrel's ranting.. its annoying.  

We get it already Derrel... Canons Suck.  Repeat Canon's Suck!  Now can you leave these Canon threads alone?  

Sheesh... I don't even shoot with mine much anymore.

"About 85% of the trip's members were shooting with Canon gear, mostly 1Ds MKII."   lol.. wonder why?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 17, 2010)

You know what sucks?  Me not being able to afford the latest Canon or Nikon full frame body


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 17, 2010)

If you don't want to spend the extra money on the Canon battery, I would recommend the house brand from Adorama. I keep one around for the trips when two batteries aren't enough and the thing lasts quite a while.   I think we should start a countdown to see how long until you put a battery grip on it.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> If you don't want to spend the extra money on the Canon battery, I would recommend the house brand from Adorama. I keep one around for the trips when two batteries aren't enough and the thing lasts quite a while. I think we should start a countdown to see how long until you put a battery grip on it.


 
Is it compatible with the battery tracking?


----------



## Kofman13 (Sep 17, 2010)

jew isnt even a racial slur.... someone who is jewish is a jew... am i wrong?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 17, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want to spend the extra money on the Canon battery, I would recommend the house brand from Adorama. I keep one around for the trips when two batteries aren't enough and the thing lasts quite a while. I think we should start a countdown to see how long until you put a battery grip on it.
> ...


No, which is why I use it as a backup. I have two LP-E6s that stay in the grip but on longer trips I'll throw it in my bag knowing it will last almost as long as the Canon battery.  It's worth it for the money but for a primary battery you just have to remember to recharge it. I tend to forget to charge my gear then have those embarrassing moments where I click the shutter and the camera shuts off. :blushing::mrgreen:


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Scatterbrained said:
> ...


 
 Wow. How long do you go without charging? I mean, I've probably went about a month on occasion, but I guess I'm only doing about 200 shots at most.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

So I'm going with this for now (2 ofof them) which should work out just fine. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WE2PW8/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER"]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WE2PW8/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER[/ame]

As for batteries, I saw the canon costs $70. Is battery tracking that much worth it??


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

$66
Canon LP-E6 Rechargeable Lithium-Ion Battery Pack 3347B001 - B&H


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> $66
> Canon LP-E6 Rechargeable Lithium-Ion Battery Pack 3347B001 - B&H


 
Hey thanks, I just ordered it from Amazon w/ my cards damn another $200! :gah:

Not usre if B&H charges shipping but not worried bout $4 difference at this point.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 17, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> So I'm going with this for now (2 ofof them) which should work out just fine.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WE2PW8/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> As for batteries, I saw the canon costs $70. Is battery tracking that much worth it??


Considering that the batteries were still over $100 when I bought mine I'd say yes.   It's nice to know at a glance how much juice you have left.  Nothing sucks more than having the camera shut down as you're taking a shot that can't be redone.  If you really plan on taking the wedding shooting seriously you'll be taking pics for 8-12hrs straight (or longer at times).  It would suck to miss "the shot" because your battery died.  As far as the memory cards, I think you should have gone with the Sandisks, hopefully the transends will be fine but. . . .


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah that's true. That'd suck if it died in the middle of the shoot. I think 2 batteries should be good for now. Lets see how long they last. As for the Transcends, yes I've been using them on my T1i so far they work very well. I haven't had any errors yet and was reading a lot of good reviews on them online. I opted to go with 16 over 8


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 17, 2010)

here's a test. Take one of the Transcends, put it in your pants pocket then run the pants through the wash. See if it still works. I'm not gonna say I've done it, but I've seen it happen to Sandisks quite frequently with no ill effects; that's why I'm a Sandisk fanboy.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 17, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Wow. How long do you go without charging? I mean, I've probably went about a month on occasion, but I guess I'm only doing about 200 shots at most.


 Really, WOW, is that it?  I (think) I get a couple months service off a single charge with my Nikons.  I'll try to keep track from the next charge and report back.  That's why backup batteries are a nice thing to have.  And before you go all smartass, I shoot a lot, leave the camera and flashes on all day and overnight (sensation  (Dinah-Moe-Humm))  .


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 17, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> *If you are an owner of a 5D MK2 or an equivilant camera, please share your thoughts on space it takes and replacement batteries used and if I should know any tricks when it comes. Thanks!*



It's about 27-30 MB per RAW file. I use a fast 4GB and a not-so-fast 16GB, but we shoot video with it, so the larger capacity is a benefit.

I have two third party batteries and the original Canon. You should know that the Canon batteries are proprietary and no one else (that I have found anyway) sells a battery that can communicate with the camera. This means there is no display to indicate how much juice is left and you have to confirm use of the battery when you drop it in the camera. 

You will love the image quality, but might miss the FOV when you want to shoot long. File size and full frame processing keeps the frame rate a little slower, but still decent.

Did you keep your other body for back up, I hope?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2010)

usayit said:


> Its getting damn near impossible for a Canon thread to exist without Derrel's ranting.. its annoying.
> 
> We get it already Derrel... Canons Suck.  Repeat Canon's Suck!  Now can you leave these Canon threads alone?
> 
> ...



Hey usayit...Village IDIOT is the one who began this with "Nikons suck".

I happen to know the OP...I privately mentor him...I also OWN TWO CANON cameras and eight Canon-mount lenses! So,please pipe down usayit, okay? 

Bring some FACTS into the discussion, not more of your personal attacks. I know you're  a Leica fanboy/gear porn shooter and a Panasonic fanatic who cannot stand the fact that I do not think your pet toy format, the micro 4/3 format, will ever gain traction, so please, spare me your fanboy admonitions...I know, I know, I know YOU LOVE Canon gear, and you own it. I know, I know, you love those $3,9995 and $4,596 Leica lenses you put on your teeny-sensored cameras....yeah. Got it....you cannot STAND that I have said the M4/3 format has not yet gained "traction"; when I wrote that, you flew off the handle...you've had a major problem with me ever since then...seems like you ought to just add me to your IGNORE list instead of crying in your Leica-branded beer mug every so often...with the other guys in your I.T. department...

How many lenses are there in m4/3 mount? Reply with a FACT, not a personal attack.

Village IDIOT is the person who brought up the fact that his Canon has broken down FOUR TIMES....he is the one who hijacked this thread, so please usayit, get a clue you boor.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> here's a test. Take one of the Transcends, put it in your pants pocket then run the pants through the wash. See if it still works. I'm not gonna say I've done it, but I've seen it happen to Sandisks quite frequently with no ill effects; that's why I'm a Sandisk fanboy.


 
Yeah I've read the thread where people leave their 5D MK2 unattended and get them stollen, and I've also read where people put their cards in pockets and forget about them. I think they are careless as photographers to do that. That's just my honest opinion. If I get heat for saying this then TOO BAD because this should not happen to you as a serious photographer. 

Here is what I do w/ my card. Once its full, I put it in the plastic case and put it in my camera bag which is always hanging on my shoulder. It going to the wash, HARDLY a chance. 2nd option, if I EVER happen to put it in my pocket, the first thing runs through  my mind after a photo shoot is when am I going to go and load them in my comp to look at them. Not when can I go home and do my laundry :lmao:

Sorry, wasn't attacking you but I just find it funny when people mention the whole laundry analogy for buying cards you know? Beside I put my clothes in gentle cycle!  

All I care for the card is that it doesn't crap out on me, and that could really happen to any card. That's my only concern.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I happen to know the OP...I privately mentor him...i also OWN TWO CANON cameras and eight lenses!


 
Yes he does :thumbup: Love you Darrel. It's weekend, forget bout all that stuff and have a good weekend


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Its getting damn near impossible for a Canon thread to exist without Derrel's ranting.. its annoying.
> ...


 
You don't have to get so angry all the time bud. Just because some one's not using your equipment doesn't mean it's the end of the world.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> It's about 27-30 MB per RAW file. I use a fast 4GB and a not-so-fast 16GB, but we shoot video with it, so the larger capacity is a benefit.
> 
> I have two third party batteries and the original Canon. You should know that the Canon batteries are proprietary and no one else (that I have found anyway) sells a battery that can communicate with the camera. This means there is no display to indicate how much juice is left and you have to confirm use of the battery when you drop it in the camera.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the INFO! Yes of course I have the T1i which will most likely have the 70-200 on it and I'll have the 16-35 or the 24-105 on the 5D


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is an article I wrote on how the DX or APS-C format impacts people photography, and touches upon why full-frame 24x36 d-slrs work better for "people photography"

Derrel's Photography Blog: How The DX Format Impacts People Photography

Here's the counterpoint to the character assassinations that fanboys love to throw around.  Derrel's Photography Blog: Don't Believe The Slanderous Claptrap


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 17, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > here's a test. Take one of the Transcends, put it in your pants pocket then run the pants through the wash. See if it still works. I'm not gonna say I've done it, but I've seen it happen to Sandisks quite frequently with no ill effects; that's why I'm a Sandisk fanboy.
> ...


My point was that I've seen them take a lot of abuse, while I've seen more than one transcend fail.   If I were you I wouldn't be so quick to judge others as careless either. When you're a busy working professional it can be easy to overlook something like that once in while.  When you get up at five to leave  and you get home at 10 or so, the last thing you'll be thinking about when you finally get the car unloaded is processing photos. :er:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2010)

The biggest danger in CF Card corruption occurs when taking a CF card OUT of the camera and having electrostatic discharge arc across all those pins...and the more times you change cards, the greater the chance that you'll bend and damage a pin inside the camera, rendering the camera useless until it is repaired.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 17, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> My point was that I've seen them take a lot of abuse, while I've seen more than one transcend fail. If I were you I wouldn't be so quick to judge others as careless either. When you're a busy working professional it can be easy to overlook something like that once in while. When you get up at five to leave and you get home at 10 or so, the last thing you'll be thinking about when you finally get the car unloaded is processing photos. :er:


 
You'd be surprised. I've worked 11 hours straight and came home and managed to put all 3 of my cards on my table. Sure I'm not going to go and process them that night, but I'm also not going to leave them in my pant pockets. Regardless, I can guarantee you till the day I die, I'd never and I mean NEVER EVER leave my cards to wash in the laundry. I can guarangee you that.

And no I still don't see how a person can lose a camera at a wedding. I just really can't. I'm sorry. Unless I drop it, I just really can't see how I'd EVER do that. Again, I carry my stuff over my shouldter and make sure it doesn't leave my body. Have worked out really well so far.


----------



## usayit (Sep 17, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > usayit said:
> ...



lol. the difference which he hasn't figured out is that I don't go to all the nikon threads saying nikon sucks...  


Derrel, 
FACTS are irrelevant.  What I shoot with or prefer to shoot with is also irrelevant.  How much money my equipment costs is also irrelevant.  Its all a distraction from my point.. you need to leave Canon threads alone and stop spamming them with "Canon's Suck".  And the only personal attack I have ever made to you is "Get a Life" (can't say the same for you.. "fanboy" is what I recall several times)... which is only true when you spam the threads with "Canon sucks".   I don't spam Leica nor Canon nor m4/3rds (which I keep to my own threads).  

so yeh.. you know your stuff... but you still need to get a life...




oh btw.. (because you seemed to be all caught up in $$$).

None of my lenses cost "$3,9995 and $4,596" (no clue where in the world you get those figures).   Heck.. the most I've spent is $2200 which is on par with anything Canon and Nikon on the high end.  (Leica Tri-Elmar 28-35-50 = $1800 which I sold to fund a $2200 Noctilux).  I am just really good about saving...  


[EDIT]
I agree with VI... don't get so angry all the time...  enjoy life...



btw... you've seen "Leica Branded" Mugs!   Where Do I get one?   I'm the only photographer here at work.. it would make a great personal item on my desk.  Sure beats the company bear mug that everyone else has... (at least it was free).  No I.T.  , I'm in software.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 21, 2010)

TOMORROW TOMORROW I'LL HAVE YOU, TOMORROW! So damn excited to hold it and play with it! Sat's swimsuit shoot's gonna be awesome! Also just in time for some product photography coming up this Thursday for a company!


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 21, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> You'd be surprised. I've worked 11 hours straight and came home and managed to put all 3 of my cards on my table. Sure I'm not going to go and process them that night, but I'm also not going to leave them in my pant pockets. Regardless, I can guarantee you till the day I die, I'd never and I mean NEVER EVER leave my cards to wash in the laundry. I can guarangee you that.
> 
> And no I still don't see how a person can lose a camera at a wedding. I just really can't. I'm sorry. Unless I drop it, I just really can't see how I'd EVER do that. Again, I carry my stuff over my shouldter and make sure it doesn't leave my body. Have worked out really well so far.


 

That guarantee will not be an easy one to keep. As careful as you are now, it really only takes one time. 


One thing about some people losing cameras, or anything else for that matter. There will be days when there is so much more on your mind than your equipment. Those are the days most likely for this to occur. Try not to judge so quickly, life can be hard and long.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 21, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> One thing about some people losing cameras, or anything else for that matter. There will be days when there is so much more on your mind than your equipment. Those are the days most likely for this to occur. Try not to judge so quickly, life can be hard and long.


 
I know, but believe me, when I am anywhere w/ my equipment, my camera bag is either on my shoulder or 1 ft away. Of course if it's a large enough event, I will hire assistant (usually my wife) to hold the gear. I know it sounds bad to judge so quickly about something like this but there's just something in life you know that has 2% chance of happening to you. Of course there's that 2% chance. I just know myself and how I am w/ my gears thats all. Not to pick on anyone or anything. BUT not to say that if this EVER happens to me, I would have the insurance cover it. $10,000 on equipment coverage.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 21, 2010)

Insurance is also great for commiting fraud and getting new gear.

Wait, was that out loud?


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 21, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Insurance is also great for commiting fraud and getting new gear.
> 
> Wait, was that out loud?


 
Yup! lol Didn't think of it from that POV though. But yeah you're right. People do insurance fraud all the time.


----------



## SeonNantonPhotos (Oct 8, 2010)

Infidel said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Damn...  LOL..  I'll be where you are in maybe a year.  I am still eating my ramen noodle everyday to save money.  Hopefully I am still alive in 1 year from eating too much sodium.
> ...



Half a packet is bet...


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 8, 2010)

you bumped up the thread for ramen noodle seasoning pack?
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 8, 2010)

mmmmm ramen


----------



## Kofman13 (Oct 8, 2010)

ramen insurance?


----------



## sam_justice (Oct 8, 2010)

Very nice! I will hopefully be joining the full frame club sometime this century


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 8, 2010)

I was thinking about doing a 101 Ramen Recipe book. I rarely ever have plain ramen.

Anyone down for a group project? I have an idea!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 8, 2010)

def, VI. fire it UP! :thumbup:


----------



## Bram (Oct 8, 2010)

Ramen is the best. Hands down.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 8, 2010)

we fry that sh*t!


----------



## shaunly (Oct 8, 2010)

list your fav 5 ramen


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 8, 2010)

beef
shrimp
chicken
oriental
spicy


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ges/220328-tfp-ramen-recipe-book-project.html

Ramen with home made udon broth and topped with an egg
Ramen with caesar dressing and frank's red hot
Ramen with blackened chicken
Vegan Ramen (well just that it has vegetables in it) with bok choy, baby ports, and sliced onions
Ramen with curry powder


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 8, 2010)




----------

